# peps site



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

what sites are good lately/best quality ....


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

also interested


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Puropeptides


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

purepeptidesuk


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Try reading here.......

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/229894-peptides-comparison-test.html

and make up your own minds, Pscarb has put alot of time and effort into this......


----------



## bigt185 (Jul 16, 2012)

LER said:


> what sites are good lately/best quality ....


Purepeptidesuk.net - no doubt!! check the recent comparison test of UK sources. It's a sticky thread in this sub forum.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

based on the sources i compared in my recent test purpeptidesuk.net


----------



## Mark.t (Jun 18, 2013)

LER said:


> what sites are good lately/best quality ....


Purepeptides in my opinion much better than peptides uk


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

cheers for the info fellas .....


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Bump are these site's mentioned in the thread still all good


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm using peptidesuk right now and am Completely happy since I changed over from previous sources


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

discount peptides are ok when I have bought from them


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Dave_shorts said:


> I'm using peptidesuk right now and am Completely happy since I changed over from previous sources


X2 - I tried purepeptides and did not notice the difference and switched back to peptidesuk.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> I'm using peptidesuk right now and am Completely happy since I changed over from previous sources


Good to hear, dipping my toe in the peptide world using this source. Can't wait tbh!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

The thing with peps no one actually knows if they work or not and even fewer know what to expect, relatively very new product so don't expect much, and Pls report results


----------



## paulow (Jul 17, 2013)

when ordering off purepeptides uk have you used the USA peptides or the premium EU

USA ones seem to be cheaper


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Had a mate try some cjc 1295 dac recently from PeptidesUK and he likes it. Said he turned into a strawberry for thirty minutes after pinning and sleep was great so seems legit.


----------



## paulow (Jul 17, 2013)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Had a mate try some cjc 1295 dac recently from PeptidesUK and he likes it. Said he turned into a strawberry for thirty minutes after pinning and sleep was great so seems legit.


haha! sounds like its doing something


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Had a mate try some cjc 1295 dac recently from PeptidesUK and he likes it. Said he turned into a strawberry for thirty minutes after pinning and sleep was great so seems legit.


I had the same effect from the same sourve for the first 4 shots but then it went away.

I loved it!!!!


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> I had the same effect from the same sourve for the first 4 shots but then it went away.
> 
> I loved it!!!!


I can't wait to try it mate, the flush feeling sounds hilarious! Plus with all the AAS I'll be using, food, training etc I'm expecting some big changes.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

SelflessSelfie said:


> I can't wait to try it mate, the flush feeling sounds hilarious! Plus with all the AAS I'll be using, food, training etc I'm expecting some big changes.


To be honest it's not that bad at all. Just kinda warm. It passes. I'd say with AAS etc it will be really good. You should do a log


----------



## decze (Apr 15, 2015)

1


----------



## decze (Apr 15, 2015)

Anyone has experience with www.researchliquids.eu ?


----------



## bogano123 (May 28, 2015)

purepeptidesuk still g2g?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

> purepeptidesuk still g2g?


I personally wasn't a fan at all


----------



## bogano123 (May 28, 2015)

any reason? I recently read Pscarb review and he gave pretty good opinion on that src. Just wanted to know are they completely bunk or worse in comparision with other srces. First time will be running so just want to know that I did not purchased totaly bunk gear...90 or 98% purity does not play huge role ATM for me. Thanks for answer in advance!


----------



## bigt185 (Jul 16, 2012)

I've held my tongue for long enough. dave_shorts is an evident promoter of peptidesuk. If you want to do that and they are desperate enough for business then please continue. But do not slander a completely reputable site selling genuine high quality products - It's out of order and there is no true grounding to your negative statements.

Purepeptidesuk have two ranges - maybe for some the price tag on the premium E.U peptides is not worth it. However the USA range is of at least the same quality if not better than the same USA range that peptidesuk offer. Price wise also very similar.

I kindly ask you to stop making false statements regarding the site. I'm also stating now that I will not get into debate with you regarding this and will not be making another post here. I will not be getting into an argument with an idiot, generally because they will bring you down to their low level and beat you at it.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

> I've held my tongue for long enough. dave_shorts is an evident promoter of peptidesuk. If you want to do that and they are desperate enough for business then please continue. But do not slander a completely reputable site selling genuine high quality products - It's out of order and there is no true grounding to your negative statements.
> 
> Purepeptidesuk have two ranges - maybe for some the price tag on the premium E.U peptides is not worth it. However the USA range is of at least the same quality if not better than the same USA range that peptidesuk offer. Price wise also very similar.
> 
> I kindly ask you to stop making false statements regarding the site. I'm also stating now that I will not get into debate with you regarding this and will not be making another post here. I will not be getting into an argument with an idiot, generally because they will bring you down to their low level and beat you at it.


I simply like the the site. Simple as. My problem with purepeptidesuk was a failed delivery. Bit harsh calling me an idiot but you're entitled to your opinion!! However your response would lend me to think you work for them or have some vested interest!! Calm down, it is just my opinion. As yours is. I honestly don't care where people buy anything. I just say what my experience is. Sure I don't even live in the UK so it couldn't be my company as you imply. Enjoy training and buy your products wherever you find best!!!

A quick note though.....insulting me personally makes you look silly. I'm actually quite intelligent! Stay safe


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

It seems bigt185 doesn't like people having opinions? Possibly linked with purepeptidesuk are you?

Ive used their products, were ok but didn't notice any difference from other sources just a hefty whole in my wallet. Ive never understood the two ranges either, surely if they were confident their EU peps were the best they would be no need for another range? Or if they claim the US peps are still good quality whats the point in having the EU range? Surely if both are good quality they shouldn't be much, if any room for difference of purity? Maybe the only pep source Ive seen who have 2 different ranges.

I think its maybe its because they run peptides-uk also, use a lot of the same text etc. Copying a name/products/prices of another source to try and steal customers seems like real desperation to me. Be like someone starting my-protein.com hahaha.

But hey, these are all just opinions after all. I may go back to Toms peps for a while.


----------

